# Chocolate Strawberry wine



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

Got this started today and will add yeast tomorrow. Not o fond of the Vintners Strawberry base as it seemed weak in flavor. Ill probably go to the store later and add some fresh strawberries to it to boost the flavor a little but it tastes pretty good otherwise. The directions for adding sugar on this Vintners can was actually low as the juice was not very sweet. Im so used to cutting this addition in 1/2 as usually they are way over but not this time. Right now I have a 3 gallon batch but may have to adjust a little higher once I add some fresh fruit to it as the SG is already at 1.085 and thats where I like to keep my fruit wines, especially a delicate fruit like Strawberry.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 28, 2008)

When does the chocolate come in??? And how???

Ummmmm...chocolate wine!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

Its mixed in right in the beginning using Hershey's Cocoa powder and hot water. Also added in Bentonite at the same time to help fine it.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

That 6 gallon carboy has my Winery series Cal. Syrah bulking and the gallon jugs have my Plum wine that started re-fermenting in the bottles finishing up, AGAIN!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 28, 2008)

That looks and sounds like it would be good on ice cream


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 29, 2008)

NW, I opened a bottle of my chocolate raspberry port yesterday. Barely 3 months in the bottle but I thought how good it would taste with a bowl of ice cream, or cheesecake!! This is desert in a bottle!! hahaha


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 29, 2008)

Wade.....This really sounds good.....will you finish it sweet????

uav....Is your Port real sweet???? It sounds really good.

I love to eat chocolate with a nice dry red wine.....

We tend to like Raspberry wines over Strawberry lately, but they are both good.....And nothing beats those fruits on ice cream with chocolate sauce....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the Chocolate Raspberry Port and it is a Port so it is sweet. I would say the SG of the Port is around 1.018-1.025. As for the Strawberry, well see what its like when dry but Ill most likely sweeten it up a little lower then the port. I am adding 2 lbs of fresh strawberries to it in a few minutes to give it more strawberry flavor as the winebase for this 1 was weak and ill never buy that 1 again.


----------



## Bert (Jun 30, 2008)

Wade ...How much cocoa did you add per gallon???


----------



## Wade E (Jun 30, 2008)

1/2 cup


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2008)

Racked this wine, the Cab. Sauv., and the Tannat Merlot. The Cab. Sauv. is being degassed as we speak then the fining agent will be added then the Tannat Merlot will be degassed and so on. The Choc. Straw. will let sit for awhile and then rack off lees again.





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2008)

Cornfild, what does this wine look like when its ready to bottle?


----------



## corn field (Jul 9, 2008)

It will have the strawberry color with a shade of brown tone to it


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, it is slowly turning but is also still fermenting nice and slow.


----------



## corn field (Jul 9, 2008)

Wade mine was very slow in clearing. Droped a lot of lees to start with then was still droping some after2nd racking. Mine ferminted very fast. After about 6 to 8 months it will began to settle out and clear and mellow out. It needs to age for at least a year, actually longer time aging is even better.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2008)

Racked the Chocolate Strawberry today with an SG of .992 so this is
going to require some back sweetening. Cornfield, what did you use to
back sweeten yours and did it mask some of the flavors? As you can see there is a little sediment at the bottom from racking as there was so much lees in the other carboy, there was probably 1 1/2" in there and about 1/2 the 750 bottle was solid!





*Edited by: wade *


----------



## corn field (Jul 19, 2008)

Wade I used simple sugar water for sweeting. It masked some of the flavor but aging brought some of it forward. I have been thinking on using some of thefrozen dackery mix next time. The strawberry of course.
Yours looks a little darker in color than mine. Next time I will be using more fruit.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, I added another 2 quarts of fresh strawberries after the can of Vintners wine base.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks might good wade..I just started a Orchard Breezin Strawberry Zin yesterday and I plan on adding chocolate to about 6 bottles of it when I get ready to bottle it. See how that pans out. If you remember, this wine was a 1st place winner at Winesock


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2008)

Was it yours Waldo that took prize?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2008)

I will be back sweetening this batch with some simple syrup. If need be Ill be adding some strawberry syrup and some chocolate extract which I have purchased just in case it needs a boost in flavor.


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 6, 2008)

That chocolate strawberry wine sounds delicious i was thinking about making one my self but im not sure how to go about it.Would sure be greateful for some pointers in the right direction.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2008)

4 – 5 lbs fresh strawberries

2 1/2 lbs sugar (sg 1.110) I don’t agree with this and
like to start my fruit wines at an SG of 1.085 which will require modifying the
amount of sugar and adjusting down.</span>

1tsp acid blend

1/2 tsp Pectic enzyme

1tsp yeast nutrient

1/8 tsp tannin

4oz.(1/2 cup) Hershey's cocoa powder

1 gallon water



Follow the normal procedures for wine making with the exception of adding the
chocolate. Remove 1 cup must put in food processor turn on low speed and add
cocoa slowly and mix for about one minute then add to primary fermenter and
stir in. You can also use frozen strawberries acquired at your local store. to adjust for a bigger batch just multiply everything times what size you want to make except for yeast. 1 packet of yeast is good for up to and including 6 gallons.



*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe Wade.I think im going to try a batch in a week or so.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Wade ,
Thanks, I will be making this recipe very soon. I have been looking for a strawberry chocolate wine for some time. 


I have one question:I have noticed in your pictures that you have speakers on each side of your Wine. What music would you recommend to help the wine ferment and flavor for this recipe? "Strawberry Wine", "Strawberry Hills Forever", "The Chocolate Song"



I am thinking "Strawberry Hills Forever"


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats perty interesting. Ive heard allot that chocolate tastesnasty after fermented. I was assuming people used different fruit combos and yeast to produce chocolate notes in countrywine. This is pretty enlightening



. Looken good.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 7, 2008)

That combo just makes my mouth water...

How is it tasting???? Can you taste both the strawberry and Chocolate???


----------



## Wade E (Sep 7, 2008)

Its a little young and this is my first batch of this and it is Jack Keller's recipe. Im thinking that there could be a little more cocoa added but will see after it has sat a little more. I have strawberry syrup and chocolate extract that I will probably add for my taste. 
As for song choice I like War - Spill The Wine


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Wade:


Why not take a gallonof your must from the carboy to a one gallon jug. Then remove a cup or two from the one gallon jugandadd your sugar to that one cup quantity.Then addthat back to your carby and taste and sg test it.


Repeat this process from the 1 gallon jug till you get the right sweetness and then top off with what's left in the one gallon jug?


The balance in the gallon jug (that's displaced by the sugar) you can save or consume right then.


Handyman.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2008)

I have sweetened it up using a Strawberry frozen Daiquiri mix and added the chocolate extract to my taste and must say it is very nice now, cant wait till its really got some time under its belt.


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 13, 2008)

Have any of you tries this with cherry


----------



## gaudet (Sep 14, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Have any of you tries this with cherry




Chocolate Cherry Vanilla might be an interesting flavor................ What say you grumpy?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay heres an update on this wine which just became a port! It was nice but I wasnt satisfied with it so I played around with it some more today and now its done!!!!!!!!!! It was missing something still and i couldnt put my hand on it so I pulled a quart out and got drunk, umm I mean I kept smpling till all was great or i couldnt poor anymore!



It came downto adding 1 1/2 pints of E&amp;J Brandy and the strawberry syrup which brings it up to 16% give or take a little but now is out of this world smooth and viscous. YUM, as good or better then the W.E Raspberry Choc. in my opinion and will enter it in the competition through George!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 14, 2008)

wade said:


> Okay heres an update on this wine which just became a port! It was nice but I wasnt satisfied with it so I played around with it some more today and now its done!!!!!!!!!! It was missing something still and i couldnt put my hand on it so I pulled a quart out and got drunk, umm I mean I kept smpling till all was great or i couldnt poor anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> It came downto adding 1 1/2 pints of E&amp;J Brandy and the strawberry syrup which brings it up to 16% give or take a little but now is out of this world smooth and viscous. YUM, as good or better then the W.E Raspberry Choc. in my opinion and will enter it in the competition through George!




Wade, this wasn't akin to the gal sitting at the other end of the bar looking better and better with each drink you had is it?


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 14, 2008)

Chocolate cherry vanilla huh. sounds good.Right now i try just about anything,I love experimenting but cant seem to find enough carboy's not to sure the wife is to keen on all this but i love it.


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2008)

Wade,
If you can still focus on the screen, how did you even think to add brandy?? That receipe looks very good am going to try it.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2008)

Well it needed a boost and most of the chocolate wines are Ports which are either chaptalized(spelling?) or fortified with a brandy. I somehow



had somehow available and decided to kick it up a notch and lost a little strawberry flavor and had the strawberry syrup in my fridge as I was going to use this to sweeten my wine in the 1st place so in some went.


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice.......

now how long will it be bottled before ready? are you bulk aging any?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2008)

I will bulk age it for awhile to make sure that it is not dropping any lees as it might after adding the syrup but right now it is very clear. It tastes awesome already though so it doesnt really need any more aging IMO besides making sure nothing else drops out.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Wade, if you have never tried any of the Oregon fruit bases you mightwant to givethata try on your next go around. I have used them before with great results. For the chocolate flavor try the chocolate liquer that George sells. Its about a 2 oz. bottle but alittle goes a long way.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2008)

That liquor quik extract s probably almost the same thing as what I used. I bought mine at Chefs Emporium which is a store with only high end products like Viking stoves and Sub Zero refridges. I bought a few other extracts for future use like real Vanilla extract, Banana, HazelNut, and 1 other that slips my mind at the minute.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Sep 14, 2008)

Wade if you can find that brand I told you about its not expensive at all. Seven or eight bucks tops for about a liter bottle or what ever they call it. If you can't find it there and you want it let me know I can pick you up some here and send it to ya.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2008)

If its the stuff George sells it must be pretty potent stuff cause its not even a 1 oz. bottle. The stuff i added was in a 4 oz. bottle and about $7.99 but must say that it tasted VERY GOOD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Wade...


Man! The more I think about it, the more I like the sound of this.


My strawberry failed from the git go due to an error in ingredients. But adding chocolate...
Now that sounds like a really neat aroma let alone taste.


I think I'll try that on my next batch.


Thanks.
Handyman


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2008)

I am so happy with what I did to this that I am very glad I wrote down everything I did to the T!!!!! This will be made again and again and, well I think you get the point.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2008)

Heres what it looks like today as a Port and all clear.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome looking wade.......Great job buddy


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Waldo!


----------



## corn field (Sep 29, 2008)

realy looks good Wade. If it tastes as good as it looks it will be awsom


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2008)

So where is the ship in that port Wade? I knew I could smell it from here and now seeing it I know why- it looks delicious!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 29, 2008)

Surely my best creation and like Joeswines says"Gotta think outside the box"! Im trying to get a hold of someone who works at Dunkin Donuts to get me some of that Pumpkin syrup that they add to their coffees. If I can get that Im going to make a cheap white wine kit and use that Pumpkin flavoring as an F-Pack.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 1, 2008)

some of my best efforts were done out side the box.


----------

